# New Mom Needs Help



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello - you all are such lovely people to host this site and help those of us out who were not planning on adopting a pigeon. About three weeks ago we had a youngster fall from it's nest - we have named her/him Milagro, spanish for Miracle because he/she fell 20 feet and survived. Anyway, we have fed her the enriched mineral mixture for hand feeding, we have introduced seeds, which she eats from our hands. We we take her out of her "pen" which is a laundry basket with a towel over the top a few times a day. She will fly not far, but will fly to us. She has a little bit of down left under her wings, but I think she is ready to "go off to college." My concern is...what else can I do to prepare her for the "real" world? Her family is still living in the tree in the front of my house. My hope is she will just want to fly to them...but after reading an hour of postings...I am nervous for her. We clean her "pen" three times a day, but never have attempted bathing her...there was a post saying you should make sure you bath the bird so they can build their flying dust...yikes...how do you bath a pigeon...and where do I get the gravel like stuff I guess I am suppose to be introducing to her...I just want her to be safe and happy, but I am not sure what to do next...any advice would be grand.

Thanks
Milagro's Mom in Phoenix


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to have a talk with some of our Arizona members. I'll send a message to Cindy but I don't know if she will get it until the morning. If she doesn't respond tonight please check back in the morning.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Hello - you all are such lovely people to host this site and help those of us out who were not planning on adopting a pigeon.
> 
> * *About three weeks ago we had a youngster fall from it's nest - we have named her/him Milagro, spanish for Miracle because he/she fell 20 feet and survived. Anyway, we have fed her the enriched mineral mixture for hand feeding, we have introduced seeds, which she eats from our hands. *
> 
> ...


Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

* Many thanks for taking the baby under your wing. 
It sounds like she's doing great.

**Although it's very hard to do, I don't give babies, that will be released back into the wild, a lot of attention. I feed & water them & make sure their quarters are cleaned. That's it.

*** If you got her at a very young age, changes are she won't even remember her family & the parents probably won't have much to do with her either. 

**** Bathing is a snap.  I use the round bottoms you put under planters. Like the ones you buy at Home Depot. Fill it with enough water so she can splash around. And then be prepared to clean up the mess. 

*** ** Grit can be purchased at most stores, e.g., Wal-Mart, K-Mart, pet stores, etc. Be sure to offer it to her in a separate dish than her seeds. Pigeons eat grit as they feel the need for it.

*** *** Once she is ready for release, if you have no flock nearby to release her to, you are welcome to bring her over here & I will be happy to release her to our backyard flock. 
I live in Mesa (Dobson Ranch). Near Dobson & Baseline.

Any chance of posting a picture of your little one?

Cindy


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Milagro's Mom says THANKS*

Hi Cindy!

Thanks so much for the quick advice. I will follow your directions. And if she doesn't click with her family...I would be so grateful to bring her out to you. 

We live dowtown in a historic neighborhood. My friend who owned our house before me said the pigeons in the palm tree have been there since 1981...long line I guess.  

I will get a photo of our baby posted later today. She is a real sweetheart.

I'll keep you posted.
Thanks again
Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Hi Cindy!
> 
> * *Thanks so much for the quick advice.*
> I will follow your directions.
> ...


*You're most welcome, Susan. 

** She's welcome anytime. 

*** Looking forward to that.

**** I'll bet she is. 

Cindy


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*ready for release*

Hi Cindy - I emailed you my cell number and home email. When you have a chance, could you contact me? We think she is ready to go - but we are concerned if she leaves and the flock doesn't accept her...she won't know what to do and we won't be able to get her back to help her...what are your thoughts? You mentioned we could bring her to your flock, but I am assuming this is still a wild flock...so she could still have the same problem right?

thanks
paranoid mom
Susan


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Hi Cindy -
> *I emailed you my cell number and home email.
> * When you have a chance, could you contact me?*
> 
> ...


Hi Susan,
I totally understand your concern for Milagro.

* I sure will. Right now I'm doing my Sunday 'yard' chores in bewteen checking the site. 

** Yes, this is a feral flock that pretty much lives in or near our backyard.
I've yet to see any pijjies that I've released to the flock be rejected. 

I will be able to keep a close eye on her, as I'm home most of the time. 
Generally, a youngster that hasn't quite learned the ropes, will come to the patio & wait until I spot them. When I visit the aviary (which is in the AZ room & right off the backyard),I check outside for anythng amiss.

Personally, I feel a pigeon has a better chance being released to an established flock than being released by itself.

*** Not sure what you mean by having the same problem. 

Here's the link to some pictures of my backyard buddies. 
You can kind of get an idea of their surroundings.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=54

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> **Although it's very hard to do, I don't give babies, that will be released back into the wild, a lot of attention.


I'm the Arizona member that becomes attached and takes them for walks and lets them watch American Idol.

Cindy has a great back yard and great neighbors. Her wild flock enjoys the location and she has these trees in her yard they love to hang out in, especially in the spring when they have seed blooms.

Cindy's husband Chuck adores the pijes. Milagro will have a peaceful location to be released.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *I'm the Arizona member that becomes attached and takes them for walks and lets them watch American Idol.*
> 
> Cindy has a great back yard and great neighbors. Her wild flock enjoys the location and she has these trees in her yard they love to hang out in, especially in the spring when they have seed blooms.
> 
> Cindy's husband Chuck adores the pijes. Milagro will have a peaceful location to be released.


You're too funny, Kim. And what's really funny is, the American part is true. 




Milagro's Mom said:


> Hi Cindy - I emailed you my cell number and home email. When you have a chance, could you contact me?
> 
> * *We think she is ready to go - but we are concerned if she leaves and the flock doesn't accept her...she won't know what to do and we won't be able to get her back to help her*...what are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


I spoke with Susan yesterday. Here's the dilemma she & her husband are facing.

It seems Milagro has imprinted on Susan & her husband. 
She flies over to them as soon as she comes flies of her temporary home. She will sit on their shoulders, spend time nesting on their laps, eats out of their hands, etc. 
I can now better understand Susan's concerns about releasing her.

We did discuss the possibility of them getting a large cage & allowing Milagro to free fly about the house for exercise. That way they know Milagro will be safe. 

Milagro is most *welcome* to join our backyard flock, where we will keep her as safe as possible, however it isn't same as becoming as 'house' pet.

We would greatly appreciate any input on this situation. 

Susan,
I forgot to mention, we do have a member who makes 'birdie diapers'. I don't use them as my birds live in an aviary & not the house, but there are members who have used them & highly recommend them.
Here are a couple links to Boni's 'Birdwear'.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/birdwear-diapers-are-here-21642.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/dove-wear-from-birdwear-27063.html

If you decide to release Milagro, I would suggest releasing her over here where there is an established flock (which is around 24 pigeons & doves). I can keep a close eye on her & as Kim mentioned, we have great neighbors. 

I think living on the lake helps a lot as we have ducks & other feathered friends that visit our yard. So it's not unusual to see birds flying in & out during the day. Their needs are taken care of in our yard & our backyard is maintained weekly, so they have no reason to go to the neighbors, & the nieghbors have no reason to complain, which they never have. 

Cindy


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Cindy - you are such a grand lady!!!!

I think it would be best to bring her to you. Let me know what we need to do to prepare her and when would be a good time to bring her by. I think your environment would be the best, as I can't be sure about my neighborhood, they are not as bird friendly. She has imprinted on me too, I can't believe how quickly I got attached,  but I can't see her in a cage, I saved her so she could be free. 

I look forward to meeting you - give me a ring when you can.
take care,
Susan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is so great. Your little one couldn't possibly go to a better place PLUS, Cindy is GREAT with the camera, so maybe we'll get to see pictures of Milagro once in a while. How cool is that?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Milagro's Mom said:


> Cindy - you are such a grand lady!!!!
> 
> I think it would be best to bring her to you.
> * *Let me know what we need to do to prepare her and when would be a good time to bring her by. *
> ...


* There's really no preparation. Just keep reassuring her she will be OK. 

** I doesn't take long.

*** And free she will be. 

I'm going to be in & out for the next couple days, but will give you a call so we can set up a time to bring Milagro over & give you directions. 

Cindy


----------



## Milagro's Mom (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks to all*

Everyone has been so kind and supportive...thanks to all of you.

Cindy - thanks again especially, and I'll await your call/directions to Milagro's new home...you will love her.


----------

